# car charger for ipad



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anyone found a car charger that works with ipad? I haven't tried my iphone one yet and there isn't one in the apple store specifically for ipad.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ok I tested my iphone car charger I got from AT&T and it does charge the ipad. I didn't leave it on long enough to see how long it would take though. I found this http://store.apple.com/us/product/H0957ZM/A?mco=MTc0MzQ1NTU charger that works with ipad on the Apple site. But my hubby found his 150w inverter that he uses for charging the laptop in the car and that works too, and I bet it's faster. I'm just going to use that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

R, your link goes to an empty shopping cart at the Apple store.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok thanks I edited it to the right page


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Bet the charger would come in handy for long road trips


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes that is why I was wondering, we are going on a 3000 mile auto trip in about a week, and I want to be able to charge in the car if needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been wanting one, thanks for posting this.  We're going on a car trip in May and another in July.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Your welcome, hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My car charger came this week. I got the Incase one from the Apple store at this link:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/H0956ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY

There is also one by Griffin, same price, $24.95. I don't believe the Griffin one does double duty.

Here it is. The cable is a USB cable and can be disconnected to use to connect to a computer. The wall outlet prongs flip out--there's a little tab you push and they pop out.

















Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hummm.  I have a similar device like that for the car.  I forget what I used it with but it accepts any usb so it might just work!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Generic ones for home and car. Think they might work?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is an area of electronics I'm not really good with, but I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't, if you use the cable that came with the iPad.  I'm sure someone will chime in.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the key is how much electricity -- current and voltage -- gets to your device.  So you want to look at it and find out what it needs.  The chargers designed for the device will almost always work best.  One that has higher numbers than your device wants may be dangerous as it may 'push' in more than is good for it.  One that has lower numbers may still work, but much slower.

That's my complete explanation, suitable for 6 year olds, which is about where my knowledge level is on this stuff.    I'm sure someone else will be around to explain better before too long.

I do know that some Verizon phones, for example, come with cables/chargers, and they're smart enough to know when you're not using the right one and will alert you to that fact and won't work.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Right now Buy.com is offering three car charges for $6.99 with free shipping.

http://www.buy.com/prod/apple-ipod-iphone-car-chargers-3-pack/q/loc/111/212750877.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our experience lately with Buy.com hasn't been great.

Well, let me qualify that.  Many years ago we used them a lot and they got generally good reviews.  A couple of years ago my husband ordered something that arrived broken and they wouldn't make us whole.  Their argument was that it was over 30 days. . . .but it had taken them 40 days to get the thing to us from the date of order, which is how they counted -- they'd barely even shipped it within the 30 days.  Fortunately it wasn't much money.  Anyway, he went to the site to leave his feedback and found that, after several years of routinely excellent/outstanding ratings, the previous 6 to 9 months had predominantly poor/fair ratings on quality and customer service.

So we've stopped using the site at all.  Perhaps they've straightened up since, but we usually look elsewhere now.  DH has been happy with CompUSA, TigerDirect, and of course I always check Amazon too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann and I have had this discussion before.  

I've used Buy.com regularly for about five years now, including several times last year.  I've returned things and have always had good results from them. 

As they say, your mileage may vary.  

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Good to know Ann. I've used them in the past but not much. My first pick is usually Amazon and they will back you up.

Might just be worth $ .83

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPod-Travel-Charger-2f-Adapter-2f/dp/B000EYRLXQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272458343&sr=8-1


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

i've had such good experiences with Amazon that I seldom buy anything available there from any other vendor. I've been known to bend for a really good price, though, and I have used buy.com that way with good results. Though I think it has been a couple of years for them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to purchase a lot of items from buy.com. That was prior to getting Amazon Prime. I don't think I've ordered from buy.com for about three years, but the service had always been good for me.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought an iGo charger a couple of years ago.  I love it!  All I have to do is buy a tip for whatever new electronic gadget I have and we're off.  The iPad seems to charge just fine using the tip from the iPhone.  Luckily, my Kindle, Droid, and Palm Pre all use the same tip.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Just checking in to see if anyone has found a great car charger for their iPad?  I figure you have had a chance to put the ones mentioned above through their paces, and am looking for a good one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Just checking in to see if anyone has found a great car charger for their iPad? I figure you have had a chance to put the ones mentioned above through their paces, and am looking for a good one.


I have one from Griffin and one from Kensington, both for the iPad (i.e. they provide about 2 amps output). They both have USB connectors on them, so other devices can be charged if they are the right voltage.

http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-K39224US-PowerBolt-Charger-iPhone/dp/B003GSL6UG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1280774472&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-PowerJolt-Charger-iPhone/dp/B003GAAQXM/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1280774436&sr=1-5

Mike


----------

